# Spoils from Piping Rock (with photos)



## parvi_17 (May 18, 2010)

Here's what I got at my orchid society's meeting this past weekend (mainly plants from Glen Decker). Please excuse the mess in the background!





From left to right.

Front row: Paph. micranthum, Paph. delenatii f. semialbum (5" ls), Phrag. kovachii 'Laura' x 'Ana' (7" ls), Paph delenatii f. vinicolor (6.5" ls)

Middle row: Paph. Harold Koopowitz (malipoense 'Green Goddess' x roth 'New York') (7" ls), Paph. Wossner Vietnam Gold, Phrag. Suzanne Decker (13" ls), Phrag. Haley Decker (11.5" ls), Phal. bellina

Back row: Paph. Jade Dragon (malipoense x fairrieanum 'Sosa'), Cyp. kentuckiense, Paph. sanderianum 'Bruno Master' x 'Penanko' (22.5" ls)

Here's another photo:





Only the Cyp and Phal were not from Glen. Needless to say, it was an awesome day!

Does anyone know approximately what size Haley and Suzanne Decker need to be to bloom? I figured since they seem to be fast-growing that I was better off getting the 10" + size than going all out for FS ones.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2010)

Awesome instant collection!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2010)

Ah, the joy of an empty wallet


----------



## JeanLux (May 19, 2010)

wow, excellent purchase!!!! I esp. would take the 1st row,( and the sandi of course) !!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 19, 2010)

Wow - you went all out Joe!!! Great purchases. 

I picked up a Phrag. Haley Decker too, but mine is BS. Also a Phrag. besseae, and another Phrag. Eric Young. It was great to meet Glen of course - he was a very entertaining speaker.


----------



## Jorch (May 19, 2010)

very nice purchases!! I like the cyp kentuckinense and the sanderianum!! :clap:


----------



## parvi_17 (May 19, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Wow - you went all out Joe!!! Great purchases.
> 
> I picked up a Phrag. Haley Decker too, but mine is BS. Also a Phrag. besseae, and another Phrag. Eric Young. It was great to meet Glen of course - he was a very entertaining speaker.



What's the leafspan on your Haley, Joanne? I'm curious as to how much bigger mine needs to be.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 19, 2010)

Glen brought awesome plants. I would be broke if he lived close by. He also delivered my favorite guest speech so far!

I hope that Glen Decker will come back!!!


You got the phal off the raffle table if I am not mistaken, lucky you! I loved the smell and wanted it.


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2010)

Great purchases!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Clark (May 19, 2010)

High five!!!


----------



## eOrchids (May 19, 2010)

Awesome purchases!


----------



## goldenrose (May 19, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Ah, the joy of an empty wallet


:clap: :rollhappy: :clap: :rollhappy: Oh but sooo worth it!
Great buys! :drool::drool: I would have had a hard time passing up on the cyp. I was fortunate to attend one of Glen's presentation - very enjoyable!


----------



## John Boy (May 19, 2010)

That sanderianum won't keep you waiting for too long! What a lovely, well-fed plant! If you're very lucky it should start 1-2 new groths now, and you'll be having flowers next spring.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 19, 2010)

John Boy said:


> That sanderianum won't keep you waiting for too long! What a lovely, well-fed plant! If you're very lucky it should start 1-2 new groths now, and you'll be having flowers next spring.



The sandie is quite exciting. I knew I was getting a large plant, but when I saw what immaculate condition it's in I was ecstatic. I've never seen such a perfect plant! The leaves are a perfect medium green color, and glossy. Not a single one is yellowing! It will be a challenge to keep it looking like that!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 19, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> You got the phal off the raffle table if I am not mistaken, lucky you! I loved the smell and wanted it.



I did get it off the raffle table. It's not a species I've ever had on my wishlist, but the fragrance really sold me on it. I prefer violascens though.


----------



## slippertalker (May 19, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> What's the leafspan on your Haley, Joanne? I'm curious as to how much bigger mine needs to be.



Joe, your plants are about a year away from blooming. One of my plants of Haley Decker bloomed this year with 3 or 4 growths about 18" spread or so. The growths get more robust every year and the plants won't show their true stuff until they have bloomed a few times.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 19, 2010)

slippertalker said:


> Joe, your plants are about a year away from blooming. One of my plants of Haley Decker bloomed this year with 3 or 4 growths about 18" spread or so. The growths get more robust every year and the plants won't show their true stuff until they have bloomed a few times.



Thanks Bill!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 19, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> What's the leafspan on your Haley, Joanne? I'm curious as to how much bigger mine needs to be.



The longest leaf is 13" and the one opposite to it is closer to 12".


----------



## cnycharles (May 19, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Ah, the joy of an empty wallet



lol I was just thinking the same thing! how does a college student come up with the green to be able to buy all of these plants?! ..especially 'those' plants

*I* live within driving distance of Piping Rock, and have never been to the greenhouse(s) (such restraint) though I should be contacting him to schedule a vendor visit from our club


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 19, 2010)

Holy cow, driving distance from Piping Rock, and you've never been?? That is phenomenal self-restraint! :rollhappy:

I agree with Joe, Glen's plants are awesome. And he is an excellent and very entertaining speaker.


----------



## cnycharles (May 19, 2010)

we've had him at our club a number of times, and I am a mostly phal species grower, so...... though I notice that he sometimes has some phals. if he were a little closer and had things that I was more interested in I probably would have gone long before but no point tempting fate!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 19, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> lol I was just thinking the same thing! how does a college student come up with the green to be able to buy all of these plants?! ..especially 'those' plants
> 
> *I* live within driving distance of Piping Rock, and have never been to the greenhouse(s) (such restraint) though I should be contacting him to schedule a vendor visit from our club



Well... I live with my mom, who pays all the bills, and I work full-time during the summer and part-time during the winter, and student loans pay for most of my tuition and books. So, most of the money I make is my own, and instead of saving it I spend it on plants (though I do save a little, just not as much as I should)!


----------



## goldenrose (May 20, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> lol I was just thinking the same thing! how does a college student come up with the green to be able to buy all of these plants?! ..especially 'those' plants....





parvi_17 said:


> Well... I live with my mom, who pays all the bills, and I work full-time during the summer and part-time during the winter, and student loans pay for most of my tuition and books. So, most of the money I make is my own, and instead of saving it I spend it on plants (though I do save a little, just not as much as I should)!



That's OK Joe, no explanation needed - we're just a bit envious!


----------



## cnycharles (May 20, 2010)

yes, no judgement on my part, only jealousy!  I know the situation, I rented from my father/stepmother while working the years after high school, had free golf, and school was cheap then. unfortunately though I did start growing orchids at that time, none of the them are still alive  . I'm sure your growing skills at this point are far better than mine were as well!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2010)

Good for you Joe, enjoy it! You remind me of a friend in Europe who lives with his parents. He uses much of his income on plants and traveling. He said if his mom ever knew how much he spent on his blue catt collection (one of many he has), she would throw him out of the house! :rollhappy:


----------



## parvi_17 (May 20, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> yes, no judgement on my part, only jealousy!  I know the situation, I rented from my father/stepmother while working the years after high school, had free golf, and school was cheap then. unfortunately though I did start growing orchids at that time, none of the them are still alive  . I'm sure your growing skills at this point are far better than mine were as well!



Not to worry, I didn't take any offense to your comment . People ask me how I can afford this stuff all the time. I'm very lucky.



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Good for you Joe, enjoy it! You remind me of a friend in Europe who lives with his parents. He uses much of his income on plants and traveling. He said if his mom ever knew how much he spent on his blue catt collection (one of many he has), she would throw him out of the house! :rollhappy:



Lol! My mom does know how much I spend on plants, and threatens to kick me out all the time, only half-jokingly! I can get pretty carried away sometimes, but it's really the only thing I spend money on. There are worse addictions than orchids!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> There are worse addictions than orchids!



Actually, I think you are quite wise. Your priorities are in the right place, and you aren't doing anything to regret later! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> .....Lol! My mom does know how much I spend on plants, and threatens to kick me out all the time, only half-jokingly! I can get pretty carried away sometimes, but it's really the only thing I spend money on. There are worse addictions than orchids!


 :clap: :rollhappy: I'll bet she gets alot of enjoyment from them & is proud of your success! 
My folks moved to Florida when I was 17-18, I chose to stay in the midwest. Had we lived close when I got involved in orchids, she'd have a hard time leaving!


----------



## chrismende (May 22, 2010)

Hey, I'm going to chime in and second everyone's responses! I order frequently from Glen and also loved him as a speaker at an event a few months ago in California. I'm envious of your haul - it's not got a single plant I have! Big fun as they all mature and start doing their thing, huh!


----------



## paphioboy (May 22, 2010)

Great haul!!  The bellina looks huge.. can we get a close-up pic of the flower? And the SANDERIANUM..... :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## parvi_17 (May 26, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> The bellina looks huge.. can we get a close-up pic of the flower?



Here it is... sorry it took so long. This is worth owning just for the fragrance!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2010)

Segments look wider than most. Very nice!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (May 27, 2010)

Nice. I only got Paph. lowii and Phrag. DonWimber!!! =( 

I wonder how much did you sell out for that big sanderianum?? ^_^


----------



## parvi_17 (May 27, 2010)

wonderlen3000 said:


> I wonder how much did you sell out for that big sanderianum?? ^_^



I paid... enough :evil:.


----------



## paphioboy (May 27, 2010)

Thank you.. The bellina has nice colour saturation...


----------



## toddybear (May 28, 2010)

Great looking plants!


----------



## jewel (May 29, 2010)

you lucky duck! i think i need to go on a shopping spree! by the way what does bellina smell like?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 29, 2010)

jewel said:


> by the way what does bellina smell like?



It's a fairly strong, but delightful, rosy scent. Almost like an English rose fragrance.


----------



## jewel (May 29, 2010)

that sounds lovely:drool: i adore frangrant flowers:smitten:


----------



## Orchidzrule (May 30, 2010)

Kyle, are you reading this thread? Have you tried to get Glen Decker to speak to our club? If he'll go to Alberta, why not Manitoba?


----------



## Kyle (May 30, 2010)

Ha! Its funny that we are both reading this at 1am! I've spoke to Glen a couple of summers ago when we were both speakers in Toronto. I'll have to follow up with him again.

Time for bed...

Kyle


----------

